# Investcorp ha fretta per il mercato. Elliott rinuncia allo stadio?



## Toby rosso nero (11 Maggio 2022)

Come riporta Sport Mediaset, la parola fine alla trattativa di cessione non sarà messa prima del 22 maggio.
Investcorp però dopo il 22 maggio chiederà ad Elliott un'accelerata, signing e closing in stretta vicinanza. La concorrenza di Redbird è fumosa, Investcorp spera non ci siano disturbi o rallentamenti.
*Gli arabi hanno fretta: sono pronti ad alzare l'offerta a 1.3 miliardi di euro, una plusvalenza significativa che potrebbe spingere i Singer ad abbandonare l'idea di una partecipazione nel nuovo stadio e sciogliere definitamente le riserve.
InvestCorp considera il rafforzamento della squadra un passo decisivo.Chiede di chiudere la trattativa in tempo per potersi muovere liberamente. Elliott ha un po' meno fretta e ha congelato tutte le trattative in corso praticamente chiuse, come Botman, Origi, forse Sanches e il rinnovo di Leao.*
Investcorp teme poi l'intromissione di nuovi acquirenti interessati.

*Anche i quotidiani in edicola oggi 12 maggio riportano le solite notizie sulla sfida tra investcorp e Redbird per il Milan. L'offerta degli arabi sarebbe ancora più alta, mentre il fondo Usa continuerebbe a portare avanti il progetto di Elliott. 

------------*

Notizie precedenti

La GDS in edicola riporta le parole di Scaroni di ieri (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...il-milan-no-criticita-invstcorp.115879/unread ) e aggiunge che Investcorp è sempre in vantaggio su Redbird. L'offerta del fondo del Qatar (1,18 mld) è più alta rispetto a quella da 1 mld di Redbird (ma secondo altre fonti, come riportato, gli americani avrebbero offerto di più NDR) e a fine campionato si potrebbe chiudere. La grande maggioranza delle risorse sarebbero impiegate ovviamente da Investcorp, che tra i suoi azionisti ha Mubadala, fondo sovrano di Abu Dhabi, e che potrebbe raccogliere capitale anche da altri investitori tra i quali Ares Capital, gruppo finanziario americano, e alcune famiglie del Golfo. Un’altra parte, decisamente minoritaria, arriverebbe da un prestito-ponte bancario.

*Tuttosport*: Investcorp e Redbird a spallate per il Milan. Duello a suon di miliardi per acquistare il club rossonero. Investcorp è arrivato a 1,18 mld, Redbird potrebbe andare oltre gli 1,2 mld. Secondo il quotidiano torinese, il fondo Usa ora appare in vantaggio.Il momento della verità è atteso tra la fine di maggio e l’inizio di giugno e in più c’è sempre la variabile nuovo stadio. Scaroni ieri ha fatto riferimento ad uno stadio dentro o fuori Milano, quindi nell'area di San Siro o di quella ex Falck a Sesto San Giovanni.


----------



## Solo (11 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, la parola fine alla trattativa di cessione non sarà messa prima del 22 maggio.
> Investcorp però dopo il 22 maggio chiederà ad Elliott un'accelerata, signing e closing in stretta vicinanza. La concorrenza di Redbird è fumosa, Investcorp spera non ci siano disturbi o rallentamenti.
> *Gli arabi hanno fretta: sono pronti ad alzare l'offerta a 1.3 miliardi di euro, una plusvalenza significativa che potrebbe spingere i Singer ad abbandonare l'idea di una partecipazione nel nuovo stadio e sciogliere definitamente le riserve.
> InvestCorp considera il rafforzamento della squadra un passo decisivo.Chiede di chiudere la trattativa in tempo per potersi muovere liberamente. Elliott ha un po' meno fretta e ha congelato tutte le trattative in corso praticamente chiuse, come Botman, Origi, forse Sanches e il rinnovo di Leao.*
> ...


Pure io ho fretta. La prossima stagione inizia presto, o chiudono a fine maggio oppure si levino dalle palle e ne parlino poi a settembre.


----------



## mabadi (11 Maggio 2022)

Mo diranno che se si chiude entro 20gg prenderanno Cristiano e Mbappè.


ps
Chiaramente qualcuno nel forum ne avrebbe da ridire ma io onestamente sarei contento.


----------



## EmmePi (11 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, la parola fine alla trattativa di cessione non sarà messa prima del 22 maggio.
> Investcorp però dopo il 22 maggio chiederà ad Elliott un'accelerata, signing e closing in stretta vicinanza. La concorrenza di Redbird è fumosa, Investcorp spera non ci siano disturbi o rallentamenti.
> *Gli arabi hanno fretta: sono pronti ad alzare l'offerta a 1.3 miliardi di euro, una plusvalenza significativa che potrebbe spingere i Singer ad abbandonare l'idea di una partecipazione nel nuovo stadio e sciogliere definitamente le riserve.
> InvestCorp considera il rafforzamento della squadra un passo decisivo.Chiede di chiudere la trattativa in tempo per potersi muovere liberamente. Elliott ha un po' meno fretta e ha congelato tutte le trattative in corso praticamente chiuse, come Botman, Origi, forse Sanches e il rinnovo di Leao.*
> ...


Come immaginavo... solo questione di soldi. Singer puntava (con la fake redbird) a far alzare l'offerta di Investcorp.
Altrochè lasciare il Milan a chi faccia debiti ecc.


----------



## EmmePi (11 Maggio 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Mo diranno che se si chiude entro 20gg prenderanno Cristiano e Mbappè.
> 
> 
> ps
> Chiaramente qualcuno nel forum ne avrebbe da ridire ma io onestamente sarei contento.


Mbappè forse no, costo elevatissimo... ma se si presentassero con il colpaccio Nunez non mi spiacerebbe mica.


----------



## Mika (11 Maggio 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Come immaginavo... solo questione di soldi. Singer puntava (con la fake redbird) a far alzare l'offerta di Investcorp.
> Altrochè lasciare il Milan a chi faccia debiti ecc.


Ma che Redbird avesse la forza di competere per prendere il Milan con il poco che ha contro Investcorp che ha un patrimonio di 370 Miliardi di euro e un asset annuo da una quarantina di miliardi l'anno quando loro hanno piccole partecipazioni di minoranza in nessun asset reale nello sport (solo venditori di biglietti, scommesse e robe sibili). Chiuderemo con loro, magari davvero hanno già fatto il sign senza dirlo a nessuno per non rompere le scatole alla squadra e ad inizio giugno arrivano i comunicati del Closing avvenuto a 1,2 o 1,3 miliardi.


----------



## Mika (11 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Pure io ho fretta. La prossima stagione inizia presto, o chiudono a fine maggio oppure si levino dalle palle e ne parlino poi a settembre.


Se si tolgono dalle palle non pensare che prendiamo tutti i giocatori richiesti qui nel Forum con Elliot 

Tra l'altro se si tolgono alle palle a settembre non si ripresentono e vanno a prendere il Lille o una squadra inglese e rimaniamo con Elliot altri due anni. Occhio a scrivere "fuori dalle palle" che poi vi trovate a smadonnare in sanscrito per due anni.


----------



## Solo (11 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se si tolgono dalle palle non pensare che prendiamo tutti i giocatori richiesti qui nel Forum con Elliot
> 
> Tra l'altro se si tolgono alle palle a settembre non si ripresentono e vanno a prendere il Lille o una squadra inglese e rimaniamo con Elliot altri due anni. Occhio a scrivere "fuori dalle palle" che poi vi trovate a smadonnare in sanscrito per due anni.


Per il mercato io non mi aspetto niente. È già stato fatto con Botman-Sanches-Origi. Manca un nome sulla trequarti, probabilmente sulla destra e poi basta. Il resto saranno operazioni minori di riscatti/esuberi/prestiti/liste UEFA. Però mi interessa che Botman & Co. vengano rapidamente finalizzati una volta finita la stagione.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Maggio 2022)

fino al 22 maggio non uscirà nulla di nulla, giustamente.


----------



## EmmePi (11 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se si tolgono dalle palle non pensare che prendiamo tutti i giocatori richiesti qui nel Forum con Elliot
> 
> Tra l'altro se si tolgono alle palle a settembre non si ripresentono e vanno a prendere il Lille o una squadra inglese e rimaniamo con Elliot altri due anni. Occhio a scrivere "fuori dalle palle" che poi vi trovate a smadonnare in sanscrito per due anni.


Dai, non penso proprio. Questi arabi non cercano una squadra "qualsiasi" per farla diventare grande e vincere... loro vogliono *la storia del calcio* e farla tornare a splendere come si deve!
Sarò un sognatore, ma mi attendo dai 3 ai 5 colpacci (non contando i Botman, Origi, Sanches, Adli) dal calciomercato... più la scelta presa per lo stadio a Sesto senza i cartonati.

Subito il raddoppio delle entrate dal main sponsor e degli altri sponsor secondari. Altri sponsor, farlocchi o non farlocchi, per alimentare le entrate. Contratti rinnovati e giocatori blindati. 70.000 abbonati per la prossima stagione, diritti dalla TV araba e quant'altro.

E sabato tutti a saltare gridando "chi non salta merdazzurro è!" noi si vince, la sera il cagliari vince e si salva. Tanta festa a Milano, tante prese per il kulo a tutti quanti ce la tiravano contro! ed il giorno dopo, l'annuncio del sign-in di Investcorp.

(poi mi sveglio tutto sudato....)


----------



## Daniele87 (11 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Per il mercato io non mi aspetto niente. È già stato fatto con Botman-Sanches-Origi. Manca un nome sulla trequarti, probabilmente sulla destra e poi basta. Il resto saranno operazioni minori di riscatti/esuberi/prestiti/liste UEFA. Però mi interessa che Botman & Co. vengano rapidamente finalizzati una volta finita la stagione.


Hai detto niente. Solo Botman-Sanches-Esterno di medio/alto livello (magari uno alla Asensio/Mahrez) sono almeno 100 cucuzze. E andrebbe benissimo così dai non siamo mica a prendere giocatori come in FIFA e a smontare una squadra che comunque, con i suoi difetti, gira alla stragrande da oltre due anni. Più che altro spero che chiudano in fretta la questione rinnovi Leao/Bennacer/Kalulu/Tonali/Maldini/Massara, ecco questo mi auguro che avvenga nel minor tempo possibile.


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, la parola fine alla trattativa di cessione non sarà messa prima del 22 maggio.
> Investcorp però dopo il 22 maggio chiederà ad Elliott un'accelerata, signing e closing in stretta vicinanza. La concorrenza di Redbird è fumosa, Investcorp spera non ci siano disturbi o rallentamenti.
> *Gli arabi hanno fretta: sono pronti ad alzare l'offerta a 1.3 miliardi di euro, una plusvalenza significativa che potrebbe spingere i Singer ad abbandonare l'idea di una partecipazione nel nuovo stadio e sciogliere definitamente le riserve.
> InvestCorp considera il rafforzamento della squadra un passo decisivo.Chiede di chiudere la trattativa in tempo per potersi muovere liberamente. Elliott ha un po' meno fretta e ha congelato tutte le trattative in corso praticamente chiuse, come Botman, Origi, forse Sanches e il rinnovo di Leao.*
> ...



Toglietevi dalle palle rabbini


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Maggio 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Mbappè forse no, costo elevatissimo... ma se si presentassero con il colpaccio Nunez non mi spiacerebbe mica.


Qualcuno di dirà che sono troppi soldi per uno che non ha dimostrato ancora nulla e che ne avrebbe spesi metà per comprare XXX ( metti un nome a caso sconosciuto che gioca in terza categoria Francese )


----------



## -Lionard- (11 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, la parola fine alla trattativa di cessione non sarà messa prima del 22 maggio.
> Investcorp però dopo il 22 maggio chiederà ad Elliott un'accelerata, signing e closing in stretta vicinanza. La concorrenza di Redbird è fumosa, Investcorp spera non ci siano disturbi o rallentamenti.
> *Gli arabi hanno fretta: sono pronti ad alzare l'offerta a 1.3 miliardi di euro, una plusvalenza significativa che potrebbe spingere i Singer ad abbandonare l'idea di una partecipazione nel nuovo stadio e sciogliere definitamente le riserve.
> InvestCorp considera il rafforzamento della squadra un passo decisivo.Chiede di chiudere la trattativa in tempo per potersi muovere liberamente. Elliott ha un po' meno fretta e ha congelato tutte le trattative in corso praticamente chiuse, come Botman, Origi, forse Sanches e il rinnovo di Leao.*
> ...


Chissà chi avrà imbeccato Mediaset per questo articolo....Hanno avuto un mese per chiudere la trattativa, dopo essersi esposti mediatamente in modo clamoroso e fanfarone (in piena corsa scudetto tra l'altro)ed aver alimentato i contenuti di articoli palesemente eterodiretti, (vedi giornalista Gazzetta invitato in sede a Londra) ed adesso se non hanno chiuso, è colpa di chi vende? 

Se così fosse però basterebbe, in caso di cessione del Milan ad "altri investitori", pubblicare un bel comunicato stampa in cui spiegare al mondo che era tutta una finta e che Elliott voleva vendere solo agli amici americani per ragioni geopolitiche o per mantenere quote nel fantomatico stadio (quello per cui salta un'operazione da 1,2 miliardi ma che non esiste    ). Poi però Elliott potrebbe mostrare l'offerta ricevuta e si rischia una brutta figura. Meglio allora alimentare il malcontento dei tifosi nell'ombra e vedere che succede (Berlusconi fece lo stesso per spuntare il suo prezzo....).

P.S.: Non sono contro Investcorp che anzi auspico come nuovo proprietario. Semplicemente non mi piace la narrativa di Investcorp "vittima del sistema" perchè fa semplicemente ridere. La verità è che se ci fossero stati dietro veramente gli scecchi a quest'ora avremmo già cambiato proprietà. La trattativa è difficile perchè passiamo da un fondo d'investimento all'altro che non ha potenza di fuoco illimitata. Ovviamente la loro politica potrebbe essere diversa da Elliott perchè finalizzata a perseguire non solo obiettivi economici ma occhio ad aspettarsi troppo che rimanere delusi è un attimo....


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, la parola fine alla trattativa di cessione non sarà messa prima del 22 maggio.
> Investcorp però dopo il 22 maggio chiederà ad Elliott un'accelerata, signing e closing in stretta vicinanza. La concorrenza di Redbird è fumosa, Investcorp spera non ci siano disturbi o rallentamenti.
> *Gli arabi hanno fretta: sono pronti ad alzare l'offerta a 1.3 miliardi di euro, una plusvalenza significativa che potrebbe spingere i Singer ad abbandonare l'idea di una partecipazione nel nuovo stadio e sciogliere definitamente le riserve.
> InvestCorp considera il rafforzamento della squadra un passo decisivo.Chiede di chiudere la trattativa in tempo per potersi muovere liberamente. Elliott ha un po' meno fretta e ha congelato tutte le trattative in corso praticamente chiuse, come Botman, Origi, forse Sanches e il rinnovo di Leao.*
> ...


ma se hanno fretta, perchè non hanno chiuso nel periodo dell'esclusiva, dove ogni giorno scrivevano che staavano scambiando i documenti?

qualcosa non torna.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Per il mercato io non mi aspetto niente. È già stato fatto con Botman-Sanches-Origi. Manca un nome sulla trequarti, probabilmente sulla destra e poi basta. Il resto saranno operazioni minori di riscatti/esuberi/prestiti/liste UEFA. Però mi interessa che Botman & Co. vengano rapidamente finalizzati una volta finita la stagione.


già così sarebbe ben oltre le mie aspettative.
se arrivasse una ala dx davvero forte + le classiche operazioni di contorno potrei dire che sono davvero soddisfatto, anche se botman continua a non piacermi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, la parola fine alla trattativa di cessione non sarà messa prima del 22 maggio.
> Investcorp però dopo il 22 maggio chiederà ad Elliott un'accelerata, signing e closing in stretta vicinanza. La concorrenza di Redbird è fumosa, Investcorp spera non ci siano disturbi o rallentamenti.
> *Gli arabi hanno fretta: sono pronti ad alzare l'offerta a 1.3 miliardi di euro, una plusvalenza significativa che potrebbe spingere i Singer ad abbandonare l'idea di una partecipazione nel nuovo stadio e sciogliere definitamente le riserve.
> InvestCorp considera il rafforzamento della squadra un passo decisivo.Chiede di chiudere la trattativa in tempo per potersi muovere liberamente. Elliott ha un po' meno fretta e ha congelato tutte le trattative in corso praticamente chiuse, come Botman, Origi, forse Sanches e il rinnovo di Leao.*
> ...


Per me si tratta solo che Singer sta cercando di spillare qualche milione in più. La trattativa è fatta, si aspetta la chiusura del campionato per ufficializzare il passaggio di proprietà e i vari Botman e Sanches.


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, la parola fine alla trattativa di cessione non sarà messa prima del 22 maggio.
> Investcorp però dopo il 22 maggio chiederà ad Elliott un'accelerata, signing e closing in stretta vicinanza. La concorrenza di Redbird è fumosa, Investcorp spera non ci siano disturbi o rallentamenti.
> *Gli arabi hanno fretta: sono pronti ad alzare l'offerta a 1.3 miliardi di euro, una plusvalenza significativa che potrebbe spingere i Singer ad abbandonare l'idea di una partecipazione nel nuovo stadio e sciogliere definitamente le riserve.
> InvestCorp considera il rafforzamento della squadra un passo decisivo.Chiede di chiudere la trattativa in tempo per potersi muovere liberamente. Elliott ha un po' meno fretta e ha congelato tutte le trattative in corso praticamente chiuse, come Botman, Origi, forse Sanches e il rinnovo di Leao.*
> ...


.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Maggio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Chissà chi avrà imbeccato Mediaset per questo articolo....Hanno avuto un mese per chiudere la trattativa, dopo essersi esposti mediatamente in modo clamoroso e fanfarone (in piena corsa scudetto tra l'altro)ed aver alimentato i contenuti di articoli palesemente eterodiretti, (vedi giornalista Gazzetta invitato in sede a Londra) ed adesso se non hanno chiuso, è colpa di chi vende?
> 
> Se così fosse però basterebbe, in caso di cessione del Milan ad "altri investitori", pubblicare un bel comunicato stampa in cui spiegare al mondo che era tutta una finta e che Elliott voleva vendere solo agli amici americani per ragioni geopolitiche o per mantenere quote nel fantomatico stadio (quello per cui salta un'operazione da 1,2 miliardi ma che non esiste    ). Poi però Elliott potrebbe mostrare l'offerta ricevuta e si rischia una brutta figura. Meglio allora alimentare il malcontento dei tifosi nell'ombra e vedere che succede (Berlusconi fece lo stesso per spuntare il suo prezzo....).
> 
> P.S.: Non sono contro Investcorp che anzi auspico come nuovo proprietario. Semplicemente non mi piace la narrativa di Investcorp "vittima del sistema" perchè fa semplicemente ridere. La verità è che se ci fossero stati dietro veramente gli scecchi a quest'ora avremmo già cambiato proprietà. La trattativa è difficile perchè passiamo da un fondo d'investimento all'altro che non ha potenza di fuoco illimitata. Ovviamente la loro politica potrebbe essere diversa da Elliott perchè finalizzata a perseguire non solo obiettivi economici ma occhio ad aspettarsi troppo che rimanere delusi è un attimo....


Vero. Solo che a me pare sia solo un discorso di prezzo di vendita del Milan, di quotazione. Finisce il periodo di esclusiva per Investcorp e spunta Redbird così, mi sembra tanto una voce messa in giro per far sí che gli arabi alzino l'offerta. Poi magari mi sbaglio e non se ne farà nulla, ma la mia idea è questa e credo sia plausibile.


----------



## -Lionard- (11 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Vero. Solo che a me pare sia solo un discorso di prezzo di vendita del Milan, di quotazione. Finisce il periodo di esclusiva per Investcorp e spunta Redbird così, mi sembra tanto una voce messa in giro per far sí che gli arabi alzino l'offerta. Poi magari mi sbaglio e non se ne farà nulla, ma la mia idea è questa e credo sia plausibile.


Sì anche io penso che la situazione possa essere proprio quella da te descritta. Redbird non sembra credibile come acquirente. Ho chiesto ad alcuni amici che lavorano "nel settore" e mi hanno detto che sarebbero più che sorpresi se l'operazione andasse in porto. 

Credo che alla fine sarà Investcorp ma le voci delle ultime 2 settimane sono un pò una "vendetta" da parte di Elliott per aver reso pubblica una trattativa che evidentemente loro avrebbero preferito tenere privata per ovvie ragioni.


----------



## Solo (11 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> già così sarebbe ben oltre le mie aspettative.
> se arrivasse una ala dx davvero forte + le classiche operazioni di contorno potrei dire che sono davvero soddisfatto, anche se botman continua a non piacermi.


Fai conto che lo scorso anno alla fine abbiamo speso 70M e incassato praticamente niente. 

Se prendiamo Botman, Sanches e Origi per max 60M, meglio ancora se ci fermiamo a 50M, e ci aggiungi il fatto che quest'anno il bilancio è messo un po' meglio c'è sicuramente lo spazio per fare qualcosa sulla destra che non sia quello schifo di Messias in prestito con diritto di riscatto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Maggio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Sì anche io penso che la situazione possa essere proprio quella da te descritta. Redbird non sembra credibile come acquirente. Ho chiesto ad alcuni amici che lavorano "nel settore" e mi hanno detto che sarebbero più che sorpresi se l'operazione andasse in porto.
> 
> Credo che alla fine sarà Investcorp ma le voci delle ultime 2 settimane sono un pò una "vendetta" da parte di Elliott per aver reso pubblica una trattativa che evidentemente loro avrebbero preferito tenere privata per ovvie ragioni.


Comunque plausibilmente non andranno avanti tutta l'estate con questa storia, a fine maggio-inizio giugno la faccenda sarà conclusa o in senso positivo o negativo, anche perché poi c'è un calciomercato da condurre e penso che sia nell'interesse sia di Elliott che di Investcorp chiarire il tutto il prima possibile.


----------



## -Lionard- (11 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Comunque plausibilmente non andranno avanti tutta l'estate con questa storia, a fine maggio-inizio giugno la faccenda sarà conclusa o in senso positivo o negativo, anche perché poi c'è un calciomercato da condurre e penso che sia nell'interesse sia di Elliott che di Investcorp chiarire il tutto il prima possibile.


Sì anche secondo me se non chiudono per giugno Elliott rimanderà la cessione a data da destinarsi per evitare di perdere altro tempo sulla questione stadio e per la gestione del club. Il mercato mi sembra già impostato e così non sarebbe stato se prevedessero di andare per le lunghe (vedi non-mercato di gennaio). Poi ovviamente ne abbiamo viste di ogni in questi anni ma razionalmente non dovrebbe essere così.


----------



## kipstar (11 Maggio 2022)

a fine campionato, grazie.


----------



## __king george__ (11 Maggio 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> *Come immaginavo... solo questione di soldi. Singer puntava (con la fake redbird) a far alzare l'offerta di Investcorp.*
> Altrochè lasciare il Milan a chi faccia debiti ecc.


ma non lo so...non sono cosi sicuro

se questi di investcorp sono cosi ricchi e potenti non credo si facciano spillare 100 milioni in piu con un trucchetto..voglio dire come lo pensavi tu lo avrebbero pensato anche loro

non sono io che vendo una casa al carpentiere di livorno e per alzare l'offerta dico che lo vuole anche un tizio di pistoia..questi si sperano siano un pò piu scafati ed esperti  

poi non so


----------



## SoloMVB (11 Maggio 2022)

Ho la vaga sensazione che se questi vogliono presentarsi con un nome ad effetto,portano Ronaldo,ovviamente se si accontenta di 10 mln.In Italia ti fa ancora 25 gol scalzo,e per 1 anno con opzione sul secondo non lo schiferei di certo, in fondo è integro.


----------



## Mika (11 Maggio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ho la vaga sensazione che se questi vogliono presentarsi con un nome ad effetto,portano Ronaldo,ovviamente se si accontenta di 10 mln.In Italia ti fa ancora 25 gol scalzo,e per 1 anno con opzione sul secondo non lo schiferei di certo, in fondo è integro.


Sarà fortissimo ma non lo voglio:
-Pensa a se stesso
-Non ha un senso di squadra inteso come insieme
-Se togliamo i rigori che gli hanno dato alla Juventus avrebbe fatto 18/19 goal a stagione (ricordo che sono arrivati anche a 17 reti su rigore un anno)


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Maggio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ho la vaga sensazione che se questi vogliono presentarsi con un nome ad effetto,portano Ronaldo,ovviamente se si accontenta di 10 mln.In Italia ti fa ancora 25 gol scalzo,e per 1 anno con opzione sul secondo non lo schiferei di certo, in fondo è integro.


Anche io ho questo dubbio.
Piu che altro come volano commerciale.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Maggio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Sì anche secondo me se non chiudono per giugno Elliott rimanderà la cessione a data da destinarsi per evitare di perdere altro tempo sulla questione stadio e per la gestione del club. Il mercato mi sembra già impostato e così non sarebbe stato se prevedessero di andare per le lunghe (vedi non-mercato di gennaio). Poi ovviamente ne abbiamo viste di ogni in questi anni ma razionalmente non dovrebbe essere così.


Io mi auguro che almeno Maldini possa spendere quello che il Milan ha incassato dal miglioramento dei risultati senza veti, senza scuse, senza sotterfugi da parte di Elliott. Perché se Elliott si mette di traverso e impedisce ai dirigenti di fare il loro lavoro, ossia di prendere Botman e Sanches subito, perché bisogna attendere la cessione del Milan beh allora sarebbe alquanto grave.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Maggio 2022)

CR7 anche no vi prego!
però curioso che con lui non valga il discorso " uomo" dove si dice che Maldini pretenda prima l'uomo al giocatore.. bhe CR7 non è il massimo
Oltre a dire che vale a un Ibra che non corre


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Maggio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> CR7 anche no vi prego!
> però curioso che con lui non valga il discorso " uomo" dove si dice che Maldini pretenda prima l'uomo al giocatore.. bhe CR7 non è il massimo
> Oltre a dire che vale a un Ibra che non corre


Ronaldo farebbe 30 gol bendato in questa Serie A, a me non dispiacerebbe.


----------



## Mika (11 Maggio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ronaldo farebbe 30 gol bendato in questa Serie A, a me non dispiacerebbe.


Con 15 rigori a favore come nella Juventus, ma a noi i rigori non li danno, senza i rigori avrebbe fatto 20 goal. Che è già tanto ma non sono 30. No, non lo voglio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Maggio 2022)

Questione spinosa, non saprei schierarmi.

Penso a un Cristina al posto di Giroud e se penso al tabellino marcatori non riuscirei a dire di no.
Ma poi valgono anche tutti gli altri discorsi che avete fatto.... quindi, boh.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Maggio 2022)

Cristina come colpo per limmagine mi va benissimo, peró quello stipendio lo userei per sistemare i ruoli lacunosi dell'attacco tra ala destra trequartista ed un eventuale punta oltre Orogi


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Maggio 2022)

Onestamente CR7 non lo vorrei…preferirei un giovane di talento assoluto


----------



## Raryof (11 Maggio 2022)

Cr37 ci disintegrerebbe Leao, non vale la candela.
Alla Juve hanno bruciato Dybala per farci stare dentro Higuain e Ronaldo, allo Utd hanno gettato al vento una stagione con lui, è un accentratore, non fa per noi, noi abbiamo un altro tipo di gioco e abbiamo bisogno di una prima punta di peso ma agile e dinamica.
Nel 2017 ci avevano pensato i due asini ma poi il pacco se lo prese la Juve un anno dopo, pensate al disastro finanziario che avremmo avuto prendendo Ronaldo quell'anno, con una squadra molto mediocre, solo con quel mercato siamo stati squalificati per 2 anni di fila, con un Ronaldo in più saremmo messi peggio dell'Inter che ha solo debiti e deve cedere ogni anno per fare mercato.


----------



## Mika (11 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Cr37 ci disintegrerebbe Leao, non vale la candela.
> Alla Juve hanno bruciato Dybala per farci stare dentro Higuain e Ronaldo, allo Utd hanno gettato al vento una stagione con lui, è un accentratore, non fa per noi, noi abbiamo un altro tipo di gioco e abbiamo bisogno di una prima punta di peso ma agile e dinamica.
> Nel 2017 ci avevano pensato i due asini ma poi il pacco se lo prese la Juve un anno dopo, pensate al disastro finanziario che avremmo avuto prendendo Ronaldo quell'anno, con una squadra molto mediocre, solo con quel mercato siamo stati squalificati per 2 anni di fila, con un Ronaldo in più saremmo messi peggio dell'Inter che ha solo debiti e deve cedere ogni anno per fare mercato.


Oltretutto non va bene nemmeno per il gioco di Pioli dove la punta centrale deve spaziare e non stare fermo a fare la statuina ad attendere palla. Piatek è stato silurato per quello, anche Cutrone. Non a caso è stato preso Giroud che è più una punta d'appoggio e Ogiri che non è un centravanti fermo ma uno che spazia anche lui.


----------



## neversayconte (11 Maggio 2022)

cristiano ronaldo ? forse quello di 5-6 anni fa
adesso non sarebbe un vantaggio


----------



## ibracadabra9 (12 Maggio 2022)

E' tutto fatto.
Si aspetta la fine della stagione per ovvi e doverosi motivi.
I giornali ci stanno romanzando.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (12 Maggio 2022)

Ronaldo non lo prenderanno mai.

Al massimo spendono per dei giovani forti.

la politica resterà la stessa e non vedo perché cambiarla visto che stà dando ottimi frutti.


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Maggio 2022)

Vedo che aver lanciato la provocazione Ronaldo ha scatenato tanti,io se penso che verrebbe a zero,lo farei.Per me sarebbe un volano assurdo,non ha nulla a che vedere col dissanguamento subito dagli ovini.


----------



## ILMAGO (12 Maggio 2022)

Ronaldo è super finito dai. 
vogliamo metterci in casa un altro ibra?
Io vorrei un giocatore vero, forte, di 23 anni. Se hanno i soldi prendano un big in ascesa non un anziano solo con il nome oramai!
Ronaldo ormai lo vedo più ad una Roma, piuttosto che a noi che abbiamo ambizioni più alte.


----------



## Maximo (12 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, la parola fine alla trattativa di cessione non sarà messa prima del 22 maggio.
> Investcorp però dopo il 22 maggio chiederà ad Elliott un'accelerata, signing e closing in stretta vicinanza. La concorrenza di Redbird è fumosa, Investcorp spera non ci siano disturbi o rallentamenti.
> *Gli arabi hanno fretta: sono pronti ad alzare l'offerta a 1.3 miliardi di euro, una plusvalenza significativa che potrebbe spingere i Singer ad abbandonare l'idea di una partecipazione nel nuovo stadio e sciogliere definitamente le riserve.
> InvestCorp considera il rafforzamento della squadra un passo decisivo.Chiede di chiudere la trattativa in tempo per potersi muovere liberamente. Elliott ha un po' meno fretta e ha congelato tutte le trattative in corso praticamente chiuse, come Botman, Origi, forse Sanches e il rinnovo di Leao.*
> ...


Aveva ragione chi scriveva che dopo la notizia della vendita, sui giornali ne sarebbero uscite di tutti i colori, e così sta avvenendo.
La prossima notizia che mi aspetto: “Milan non può vincere lo scudetto senza closing”.


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2022)

*Anche i quotidiani in edicola riportano le solite notizie sulla sfida tra investcorp e Redbird per il Milan. L'offerta degli arabi sarebbe ancora più alta, mentre il fondo Usa continuerebbe a portare avanti il progetto di Elliott. *


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, la parola fine alla trattativa di cessione non sarà messa prima del 22 maggio.
> Investcorp però dopo il 22 maggio chiederà ad Elliott un'accelerata, signing e closing in stretta vicinanza. La concorrenza di Redbird è fumosa, Investcorp spera non ci siano disturbi o rallentamenti.
> *Gli arabi hanno fretta: sono pronti ad alzare l'offerta a 1.3 miliardi di euro, una plusvalenza significativa che potrebbe spingere i Singer ad abbandonare l'idea di una partecipazione nel nuovo stadio e sciogliere definitamente le riserve.
> InvestCorp considera il rafforzamento della squadra un passo decisivo.Chiede di chiudere la trattativa in tempo per potersi muovere liberamente. Elliott ha un po' meno fretta e ha congelato tutte le trattative in corso praticamente chiuse, come Botman, Origi, forse Sanches e il rinnovo di Leao.*
> ...


.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Anche i quotidiani in edicola riportano le solite notizie sulla sfida tra investcorp e Redbird per il Milan. L'offerta degli arabi sarebbe ancora più alta, mentre il fondo Usa continuerebbe a portare avanti il progetto di Elliott. *


Narrazione strana quella della continuità , anche perché i secondi spenderebbero 1,2 miliardi per “tenere i conti a posto “? A quelle pro ?


----------



## Hellscream (12 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Narrazione strana quella della continuità , anche perché i secondi spenderebbero 1,2 miliardi per “tenere i conti a posto “? A quelle pro ?


Perché sono giornalai che devono ricamare.


----------



## EmmePi (12 Maggio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Vedo che aver lanciato la provocazione Ronaldo ha scatenato tanti,io se penso che verrebbe a zero,lo farei.Per me sarebbe un volano assurdo,non ha nulla a che vedere col dissanguamento subito dagli ovini.


Solo se, oltre che a venire a zero per il cartellino, decidesse di ridursi l'ingaggio sotto i 10 pippi annui.
E' uno che la butta dentro sempre e se riprende l'entusiasmo di una volta, è un vero trascinatore.


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Maggio 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Solo se, oltre che a venire a zero per il cartellino, decidesse di ridursi l'ingaggio sotto i 10 pippi annui.
> E' uno che la butta dentro sempre e se riprende l'entusiasmo di una volta, è un vero trascinatore.


Ma infatti l'ho scritto nel mio primo post a riguardo,condizione fondamentale che accetti 10 mln per 1 anno con opzione sul secondo.


----------



## Mika (12 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Anche i quotidiani in edicola riportano le solite notizie sulla sfida tra investcorp e Redbird per il Milan. L'offerta degli arabi sarebbe ancora più alta, mentre il fondo Usa continuerebbe a portare avanti il progetto di Elliott. *


Si come no... ce lo vedo Elliot rinunciare a 1,3 Miliardi e accettare una offerta di 1,1 miliardi (200 M in meno) per il bene del Milan


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, la parola fine alla trattativa di cessione non sarà messa prima del 22 maggio.
> Investcorp però dopo il 22 maggio chiederà ad Elliott un'accelerata, signing e closing in stretta vicinanza. La concorrenza di Redbird è fumosa, Investcorp spera non ci siano disturbi o rallentamenti.
> *Gli arabi hanno fretta: sono pronti ad alzare l'offerta a 1.3 miliardi di euro, una plusvalenza significativa che potrebbe spingere i Singer ad abbandonare l'idea di una partecipazione nel nuovo stadio e sciogliere definitamente le riserve.
> InvestCorp considera il rafforzamento della squadra un passo decisivo.Chiede di chiudere la trattativa in tempo per potersi muovere liberamente. Elliott ha un po' meno fretta e ha congelato tutte le trattative in corso praticamente chiuse, come Botman, Origi, forse Sanches e il rinnovo di Leao.*
> ...


.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questione spinosa, non saprei schierarmi.
> 
> Penso a un Cristina al posto di Giroud e se penso al tabellino marcatori non riuscirei a dire di no.
> Ma poi valgono anche tutti gli altri discorsi che avete fatto.... quindi, boh.


la penserei così anche io a parità di stipendio, ma coi soldi di cristina ne prendo 3 meglio di lui


----------



## Jackdvmilan (12 Maggio 2022)

Io comunque, dovessi puntare su un vecchio, cercherei di convincere Lewa


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Maggio 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Dai, non penso proprio. Questi arabi non cercano una squadra "qualsiasi" per farla diventare grande e vincere... loro vogliono *la storia del calcio* e farla tornare a splendere come si deve!
> Sarò un sognatore, ma mi attendo dai 3 ai 5 colpacci (non contando i Botman, Origi, Sanches, Adli) dal calciomercato... più la scelta presa per lo stadio a Sesto senza i cartonati.
> 
> Subito il raddoppio delle entrate dal main sponsor e degli altri sponsor secondari. Altri sponsor, farlocchi o non farlocchi, per alimentare le entrate. Contratti rinnovati e giocatori blindati. 70.000 abbonati per la prossima stagione, diritti dalla TV araba e quant'altro.
> ...


Se vuoi fare schiattare qualcuno non dargli impotanza, ignorarlo. 

Quello che hanno fatto ieri gridando quelle cose non si fanno neanche al asilo, significa gli prude il sedere e si sentono inferiori.

Noi invece SE, capito? Non gli dobbiamo dare nessun tipo d'importanza, ZERO.


----------



## Djici (12 Maggio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Se vuoi fare schiattare qualcuno non dargli impotanza, ignorarlo.
> 
> Quello che hanno fatto ieri gridando quelle cose non si fanno neanche al asilo, significa gli prude il sedere e si sentono inferiori.
> 
> Noi invece SE, capito? Non gli dobbiamo dare nessun tipo d'importanza, ZERO.


A me era piaciuto un sacco "lo scudetto mettilo nel c**o" 
Spero che potremo fare una variante parlando della coppa Italia


----------



## ibracadabra9 (12 Maggio 2022)

i virgolettati fasulli della Gazzetta sono sempre spassosi


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Maggio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> A me era piaciuto un sacco "lo scudetto mettilo nel c**o"
> Spero che potremo fare una variante parlando della coppa Italia


Attizzabrighe


----------

